# 9.0-current-201102 Man update problem



## polinux (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm trying to install manuals so I will not have to go every time to the freebsd.org website.  It's kind of handy  But I can't download it from any FTP server and even if I put the CD into my drive that is not working either. I've tried passive mode too. All the time I get this message:





Any ideas how to get man pages on my server?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 3, 2011)

Mount CD/DVD on /mnt.


```
# export DESTDIR=/
# cd /mnt/dist/9*/man
# ./install.sh
```

This should be about it.

Check this:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538


----------



## polinux (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorted. Thank you.


----------



## tingo (Jul 3, 2011)

Also, most non-essential things can quite easily be installed after you have installed FreeBSD on your machine and have got it working.


----------

